# Michigan-Kasey-senior golden ret. In shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15689527&mtf=1

Kasey 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Kasey Sad stories are never in short supply at an Animal Shelter and Kasey is just the newest one at our shelter. Kasey's owner was going to compete in the Special Olympics and no one in his family would care for him. His owner brought him into the shelter and signed off on him because he had no other choice. Kasey, without a doubt has been loved very much, he has been neutered. He is at least 20 lbs overweight, his coat was terribly matted, his ears were terribly infected, his toenails were extremely long. He has an appointment to go to the groomers to get a makeover. This is one fantastic dog and someone would be getting a real gem if they rescued Kasey. Kasey is house trained and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact Info
Roscommon Animal Shelter 
Prudenville, MI 
989-366-0260 
Kasey 

Roscommon Animal Shelter
Prudenville, MI
989-366-0260 
[email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How very sad that a special Olympics competitor didn't have anyone that would help him take care of his dog, but even more sad that poor Kasey actually seems to be getting better care in the shelter than with his owner.

I'll email the MI rescues.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I posted Kasey in the Senior Saturday post on the PetFinder forums. This is one of the saddest reasons for surrendering a pet that I have seen in a long time. Pruddenville is a small town (pop. 1700) in a rural county in Michigan. It is not a wealthy area by any means, but seems like a "family values" type of place. I can't believe no one could care for Kasey when his owner competed in the Special Olympics.


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I've forwarded the information to a friend that is looking for a rescue golden.

Kasey's story just breaks my heart.

Thanks so much for posting.

Robert


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Thank you for forwarding to your friend and I really hope she adopts him that would be the best option.
GRROM in Michigan said they will be getting Kasey, maybe tomorrow, but if your friend wants to adopt him please, that would be even better.
Than she can let Karen [email protected] at GRROm know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scott*

Scott

Got your pm. It would be so WONDERFUL if your friend wanted to give Kasey a loving home
I live in IL and was just emlg. rescues for Kasey.
I just emld. GRROM TO see if they picked up Kasey yet and told them about your friend.

Your Friend can also contact them and express an interest in adopting him.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=MI329
Not sure if Kasey is still at shelter or at GRROM
Do you want to call the shelter and ask.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kasey*

Kasey

I heard from Karen at GRROM and they did not end up taking Kasey, but Karen
said *that Last Chance Rescue is supposed to get him today.*
I hope your friend will call Last Chance and apply to adopt him-wouldn't that be wonderful for Kasey!!!!

*This must be the Last Chance Rescue site:
http://www.lastchancerescue.org/*


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Kasey
> 
> I heard from Karen at GRROM and they did not end up taking Kasey, but Karen
> said that Last Chance Rescue is supposed to get him today.
> ...


I know Karen at GRROM I met her when I was showing horses. She does WONDERFUL work for Goldens in MI. There is a GRROM adopted dog in our neighborhood. I met last summer taking Belle and Max for a walk. 

I hope Kasey gets adopted very soon. 

Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maxs Mom*

Maxs Mom

I am glad you met Karen from GRROM. Karen and I have exchanged many emails, because I always email her about Michigan Golden Rets. in High Kill Shelters and she is always so nice and willing to help-think she is an angel!!


----------

